# Most powerful bird launcher



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

I'd like to hear from people who have seen several launchers and noticed one that is sturdy, dependable and most of all throw a duck the further than a human can. I don't care if it fires a shot or uses a remote. The big giant wingers throw plenty far, but they are not very practical because you have stake the legs to the ground.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

TrainRite Wingers throw the furthest. They make a Bird Boy model and a Pro Model with a rear leg that extends out. Both will out throw anything on the market that I've seen in my opinion. Also TrainRite is coming out with a Take-Down Model in the near future.
As for size-- They are not much bigger than the GU Original or Zinger Hunt Tester. Both of which are still good wingers. 
But if its a mega throw you want TrainRite is the ticket.

Bird Boy

Pro Bird Boy

Joe


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

Train Rite for sure. I have Zingers, GU's and a full size Train Rite with shock cords, and there is no comparison in the throws. Its most useful for huge FT set ups where you need hang time like a punt.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

what is the length of the train rites when folded down for storage?


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I think it depends on the model. I will put a tape on mine when I get home. Mine is the largest size. They are longer than a zinger or GU by a little.


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

There's a guy here in MI that is making his own. I've seen them and these things are stout. He makes one that was refered to as "Big Bertha". The dang thing folded up is a little taller than me and I'm almost 6'-0" You might see if there's someone near you doing the same thing.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

DoubleHaul said:


> what is the length of the train rites when folded down for storage?


62" Long. But they are coming out with a break down model that will be around 34" x 27" when broken down.
Joe


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

counciloak said:


> I'd like to hear from people who have seen several launchers and noticed one that is sturdy, dependable and most of all throw a duck the further than a human can. I don't care if it fires a shot or uses a remote. The big giant wingers throw plenty far, but they are not very practical because you have stake the legs to the ground.


----------



## rookie (Sep 22, 2003)

The trainrite Bird Boy launcher is the best machine to shoot live fliers out of. It has a toe down release so you have both feet on the ground when shooting. Either of of our machines can throw a bird from 15yds to over 50 yds without moving the machine. You only need to change settings. It also has a lock out pin that prevents accidental Launches. 
go to www.trainrite.net to see these machines.
Warren Price
CHN Inc.
Trainrite is one of our products


----------



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

dnf777 said:


>


I'm looking foe a bird launcher, not a dog launcher!

Joe


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

Joe,

Someday either before or after work come by the office and I'll demonstrate for you the Gunners Up launchers for you and see what you think. We are at the corner of 129th & Apache. Not far from the main entrance to AA. 

Rich Davis


----------



## Tstreg (Dec 28, 2005)

LMAO, that is a bird launcher. How else do you expect to launch geese, swans, and ostrich?


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Warren, Could you clarify? From the photos it appears as if the rear leg anchor hole is very close to the release mechanism. When pounding a spike to anchor rear leg, is there a possibility of hitting the release (with the hammer or your boot) and damaging the release?


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Thomas D said:


> Warren, Could you clarify? From the photos it appears as if the rear leg anchor hole is very close to the release mechanism. When pounding a spike to anchor rear leg, is there a possibility of hitting the release (with the hammer or your boot) and damaging the release?


Tom- I clarify for Warren. 
The TrainRite Release actually unpins and comes off . If you were worried about hiting the lever then you could always pull the pin and remove the release in order to drive the stake. The reason it is so low to the ground is for shooting fliers. It enables you to have both feet on the ground and toe down the lever to launch.

On the Bird Boy Model there are 3 holes that allow you to pull the pin and adjust the position of the release if desired. On the Pro Model the entire back leg telescopes for a bigger throw.

Also, this release works great on the old Tangelos in order to make them remote ready.

Joe


----------



## rookie (Sep 22, 2003)

Thomas D said:


> Warren, Could you clarify? From the photos it appears as if the rear leg anchor hole is very close to the release mechanism. When pounding a spike to anchor rear leg, is there a possibility of hitting the release (with the hammer or your boot) and damaging the release?


Tom
The release is centered down the leg but the hole for the stake is offset. It not in line with the release! The release has a lock out system that prevents any unwanted releases. In testing we have picked up the launcher fully cocked and thrown it to see if it would release but it never did! If used as instructed there are no safety issues with this launcher. That said you must remember you can not make it idiot proof stupid will find a way to get hurt! All launchers can hurt someone if used improperly. We build the best launcher and release we can with safety to the user the number 1 priority. If it would help we can update our web site to show you where the rear stake holder is.

Warren


----------



## Joe Martin (Feb 1, 2006)

I've had no trouble putting the stake in on the center leg - there are 2 holes on the leg and the one which is offset works fine with the release positioned all the way down.

The TrainRite does really throw a duck! Never tried a goose (those usually go on the grill) but it is the machine of choice when you need that long throw from the shore out into the water. Still love my GUs, but the TRs can make throws others can't and has replaced my old Strong Arm as the one of choice for shooting flyers.

Joe


----------



## jax (May 18, 2010)

What is the best type to use


----------



## rookie (Sep 22, 2003)

Trainrite! You can throw a bird 15 yds to over 50 yds just by changing the position of your cords. It has the safest release and will not release the bird untill the safety lock out pin is pulled. It is the best machine for shooting birds. Go to trainrite.net to see these machines and releases.
Warren price


----------



## mudd (Jul 22, 2010)

They all seem to throw prety good from what Ive seen. We actually make our own but you cant go wrong with any of the manuf ones.


----------

